# Ignition Coil Failure rate



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Hi there.
Just polling people with the newer motors to see how their newer coilpacks hang in there.
We in the UrS community are looking at all our available options for coils. Currently, the majority of us use 1.8T coils (and the new thing is to use GM LS2 coilpacks) and as you know, 1.8T coilpacks suck.
One of the UrS guys has had good success so far by using 2.0T coilpacks (which I've read are the same as 2.5 coilpacks as well). Luckily, they plug right into our loom and drop straight in without any modification (unlike the older 1.8T coils which need to be shaved down a bit)
However, I don't trust VW coil packs that much.
So, please let us know if you've had a failure and how often or after how many miles it occurred and if it affected more than one coil at a time. Also, please let us know what revision you were on. We've been using the F revision
Hopefully you guys can help us determine if this is a good solution or if we should continue looking or just sink our money into LS2 coils.
Thanks


_Modified by Chapel at 4:51 PM 4-14-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I got my ls2 coils on ebay for $20/each havent had any issues with oem coilpacks for oem application.
As far as overall performance, I would have to say the ls2 coilpack is the winner. Is it worth the conversion is the other question.


----------



## dogsanddubs (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Ignition Coil Failure rate (Chapel)*

BGP 2.5L 2006 production
had a multiple coil failure, at the time all coils factory original as far as I know , raining outside, no CAI, occured at 75,500 km (46,913miles) engine not yet 90deg.
cylinders 3+5
my EVAP also had a inop purge valve fault at the same time, not sure if it was stored or not.
replaced with coil part#07K-905-715-F (not sure what revision)
can't tell too much else, picked up the car at 75,350km, drove first 150km and the coil blew....
been wondering what to replace these w/ for more reliability.... never had a problem with hitachi coils in my 1.8t, but AFAIK they aren't avail. I'll probably replace w/ f revisions for now when it's out of warranty and I have to start sorting my own gremlins again
i searched for a history of this issue w/ 2.5's but came up mostly emptyhanded... is this as frequent an occurence as the 1.8t's?
EDIT: to confirm, although i had a multiple failure i voted single occurence as they faulted at the same time.


_Modified by dogsanddubs at 9:18 PM 4-14-2009_


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

failed coil on cylinder #1, with only 2900 miles on the car. dealership fixed that, along with replacing my transmission. im at 3800 miles now and no problems, we'll see what happens next


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I got my ls2 coils on ebay for $20/each havent had any issues with oem coilpacks for oem application.
As far as overall performance, I would have to say the ls2 coilpack is the winner. Is it worth the conversion is the other question.


you have LS2 in your Rabbit?
neat.
sounds like I might be going LS2... *sigh*
why can't VW make good coils?


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

i have almost 50000 miles on my 07 rabbit with the b vision coil and still no problem


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_
you have LS2 in your Rabbit?
neat.
sounds like I might be going LS2... *sigh*
why can't VW make good coils?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I just got my LS2 system for my S6


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

As seen on JETTAMKV.com (not my car)
05.5 Coil 2 burnt. not covered by VW. Not sure of the cause.


----------



## dR32ew (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Ignition Coil Failure rate (Chapel)*

i had a 07 3.2L, the key word being had, until 07/30/09 when it caught on fire and was declaired a total loss. Funny thing... it was in a parking garage in center city Phila. turned off and unattended when this occured. When my husband returned to the garage and was approaching the car he saw smoke and thought it was overheating, but as he got closer the color of smoke changed and the parking attendent came a running w/ a fire extinguisher. My husband said to call 911. Long story short, had the car towed back to the dealer and waited to hear what happened. The engineer spent 5-6 hrs. examining the fried crispy engine and verdict was ignition coil failed. Now I got that car brand spanking new in July,07 and always had it serviced by the same dealer I got the car from. I have my service manual w/ the signature of the service people and the invoices. I didn't even know what an ignition coil was until I saw the pics u posted. Now, I loved that car, didn't need a car, wasn't looking for a car. Guess who has a brand new 2009 EOS,2.0T, I'm afraid to drive it because it doesn't ride like my 3.2L, and I'm afraid something is going to happen to it. My other car had over 50 thousand miles on it, but everything was up to date on service intervals. I have gone over the manual re: warrenties and think if it's part of the engine it says something @ 6 years. We turned down our ins. co. offer because VW of North America was giving us more $ plus a voucher to the dealer towards a VW or Audi. The dealer located a red EOS and had it delivered to them after many weeks, from a port in Texas and we went to the dealer to see it. Well it was red, but it wasn't a 3.2T because they don't make that engine anymore . We went over the #'s with the salesman and was told we would owe 7 thousand+ dollars over what the VW of NorthAMERICA guy was throwing in, plus the voucher. So, now I contacted the BBB Auto line from my old service manual, a lemon law attorney , haggled with the dealer , VW of NorthAmerica was also going to pay the sales tax and registration and recoup the cost of the low jack I had in the other car. On Monday I wrote a check for $4 Thousand and some odd dollars for this car that isn't like my old one. I am angry about the whole thing. The service manager proclaimed as the fried crispy car sat in the back corner of the lot, that he had never seen this happen...lol...bfn


----------



## jetta2dr16v (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: Ignition Coil Failure rate (dR32ew)*

they make a 3.2 in the eos that rides awesome. I am not a huge fan of the bigger engines as I love the 4cyl. vw's so much but the 3.2 in an eos is a blast. or a 2.0t in the lieghter weighing cars such as the gti
sucks to hear a coil pack started the fire. do you have pictures¿


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Can't stop that fire w/out unhooking the battery. Happened to my friend too at 15k miles but luckily he was carrying a huge serrated utility knife and slashed the battery cable before any real damage. Unfortunately, dealership wouldn't cover the terminal ends or fire mat and battery cables. Guess he should have let it burn down.

German cars and their electrical...










_Modified by kungfoojesus at 11:00 AM 9-26-2009_


----------



## tnvdubclub (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
















how does that thing sound ?!? I know this motor is a beast, just can't afford to upgrade yet








Do you have any youtube or sound clips?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tnvdubclub)*

http://www.youtube.com/audi4u

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## '05JettaSPE (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm at 65k miles and no failures whatsoever on my 2005.5 Jetta, just replaced the plugs for the first time last night as well as the air filter and the coil packs looked like they were brand new, btw I don't know if anyone has a good answer for this, I'm ocd and felt the need to torque the plugs to spec which is 25 Nm, converted to standard is roughly 18.5 ft. pounds. I used a reducer on my torque wrench since I do not have an extension that is long enough with the same drive as my torque wrench. Using that reducer did I over torque or under torque my plugs?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

no issues here *knocks on wood*
2008 w/ intake, exhaust, flash.
VW did all of the regular recommended maintenance, not sure of when what was done or the brands that were used, dont plan on concerning myself w/ that until the warranty's up.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

I have 80k on my car and I only had to replace one coil so far and it was my own fault. I washed the engine bay and water got down around the spark plug and shorted the coil. My cost on the coil was like $15.00 or so. I grabbed a few of them just to have handy.


----------



## clarkbar490 (May 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

3 out of 5 went on the parkway


----------



## Nightfox (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Ignition Coil Failure rate (Chapel)*

I have a 2009 VW Rabbit that I've had for about a year, with about 5200 miles on it, and I haven't had any problems with the coil packs.
I haven't voted in the poll on this topic, since I've only put about 5200 miles on my car so far.. I'm not sure if my vote would mean much.
I really hope VW has fixed this issue by now, since they've known about it for quite a while.


----------



## vr6gno (Jul 26, 2004)

they dont offer the 3.2 in the EOS anymore.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

There is a recall, VW isn't advertising it because they don't have enough parts to repair them all at once. If you are affected, you will get a letter for when to bring your car in.
If you take it in before you get the letter and aren't having problems, you won't get them replaced until you get the letter, so don't call them about it.
More information here.
http://www.vwcoils.com/
It only affects certain 2001-2007 models.


_Modified by DUSlider at 10:37 PM 10-27-2009_


----------



## Nightfox (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Ignition Coil Failure rate (Chapel)*

Lately I've been reading through the newsgorup rec.autos.makers.vw.watercooled, and recently someone shared this message from VW about the ignition coil recall and notifications about it:
==========================
This is to inform you of an upcoming Emissions Service Action for ignition 
coils on some 2001-2007 model year Volkswagen gasoline engine vehicles in 
the United States and in Canada. We are informing you of this upcoming 
voluntary campaign so that you will be able to answer any customer inquiries 
that may result from internet and press coverage.
What is the problem?
Vehicles affected by this action may have ignition coils that could 
malfunction under certain conditions. If this happens, the malfunction 
indicator lamp (MIL) will illuminate to let you know that the vehicle may 
experience some deterioration in performance. Please refer to your vehicle 
owner's manual for additional information when the MIL comes on, and if 
necessary, you should take your vehicle to the nearest authorized Volkswagen 
dealer for diagnosis and repair as soon as possible. In some cases, a 
malfunctioning ignition coil may cause a vehicle to exceed Federal and/or 
California/Provincial emissions standards.
What is the repair?
Dealers will inspect and, as necessary, replace the ignition coils in 
affected vehicles. This work will be performed at no cost to customers.
When will the repair be available?
While we do have limited quantities of most part numbers on hand to help 
address customer vehicles with immediate needs, the currently parts supply 
does not permit a full rollout to all affected customers at this time.
Because of this, we have established a dealer and customer notification plan 
based on the projected parts arrival schedule. This rollout will begin in 
October and will continue throughout the coming months, as follows:
? On or about October 23, 2009, the first customer mailing will begin. We 
estimate that this first mailing will contain approximately 90,000 U.S. 
customers and approximately 10,000 Canadian customers. These are customers 
who will be invited to their authorized Volkswagen dealer for the campaign 
inspection/repair.

? On or about October 23, 2009, we will also begin proactively notifying all 
other known customers about this upcoming campaign. These customers will be 
sent a second letter at a later date when sufficient part stock is available 
for their vehicle. The mailings will take place over the coming months, and 
will be grouped by engine type, model and model year as parts supply becomes 
available.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Didn't I just post that? Haha


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: ('05JettaSPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’05JettaSPE* »_, I'm ocd and felt the need to torque the plugs to spec which is 25 Nm, converted to standard is roughly 18.5 ft. pounds. I used a reducer on my torque wrench since I do not have an extension that is long enough with the same drive as my torque wrench. Using that reducer did I over torque or under torque my plugs?

Using different sized extensions..etc won't affect torque applied..what you see on torque wrench setting is what you get on the plug, nut whatever you're torquin....using a "crowfoot wrench" is a different issue..since those are offset from the axis of the torque wrench, they will increase torque on the fastener over what is set on the torque wrench..you must calculate actural torque using "lever arm" of crowfoot (offset dimension). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

